

Rate-My-Housing? - CaitT

I had an idea about doing a website, similar to Rate-my-professor using college housing (apartment complexes, rentals, and such) instead of professors. My dad says it's a good idea, but I have no idea how to go about it, and he says it's my brainchild, so I should do it. Can anyone help me?
======
rms
This has definitely been done before, but hasn't really hit critical mass. So
there is a definite marketing challenge to getting something like this going,
once it is built. There's some money to be made, but unless you got huge I
don't see a multi-million dollar exit as likely.

<http://www.landorslum.com/> is one that has a bunch of reviews in Pittsburgh.

The best way to do it is to program it yourself, but then you have to learn to
program which is hard if you don't already code. <http://www.hacketyhack.net>
is a good way to start. This type of thing job could be outsourced, but
outsourced programming is either really expensive or really mediocre and
people here generally recommend against it.

